# Preparing and freezing wild hog



## chaps

Now that I have some feral hog meat. Is there anything special to do prior to cooking? What's the best way to freeze? Do you guys take the meat off the bone prior to freezing? Thanks


----------



## JoeZ

If you're not getting it processed into sausage, take the bones out of the hams and shoulders and freeze like normal meat. Wrap it it in plastic and freeze away.


----------



## jaster

If you wanna try your hand at grinding or making sausage, let me know next time you have some. I am swamped right now, but have an LEM and have made alot of pork and vinison sausage. Bratworst, breakfast link, patty, made Summer Sausage but smoker is a little small. Give you a hand next time and only charge you a little meat, lol


----------



## chaps

jaster said:


> If you wanna try your hand at grinding or making sausage, let me know next time you have some. I am swamped right now, but have an LEM and have made alot of pork and vinison sausage. Bratworst, breakfast link, patty, made Summer Sausage but smoker is a little small. Give you a hand next time and only charge you a little meat, lol


Great. Could of used you yesterday lol. Pm me when you want some for your freezer and I'll set trap. Btw talked to Jane. A little on high side. We are going to talk to her tomorrow about it.


----------



## DocHarkins127

If you havent already froze it, I usually leave mine on ice for about a week and drain the blood and add new ice everyday. Then I remove it from the bone/cut it up however you want, and wrap (tight) in freezer paper. I stay away from plastic especially if you're gonna have it froze for a while....


----------



## Reel Estate

The last one I smoked I tried brining some of it and some I did not. The brined was way more tender and juicy. Tasted like any other pork butt.


----------



## DocHarkins127

When it comes to wild hog, I've experienced the longer you cook it the better. I like inject my roasts with cajun butter and season it really good and then bake it at 250 for like 6 hours...its really good and tender that way too


----------



## DocHarkins127

Make sure you wrap it tight in aliminum foil if you're gonna bake it too


----------



## pcola4

*yep*



DocHarkins127 said:


> If you havent already froze it, I usually leave mine on ice for about a week and drain the blood and add new ice everyday. Then I remove it from the bone/cut it up however you want, and wrap (tight) in freezer paper. I stay away from plastic especially if you're gonna have it froze for a while....


 
I soak mine in salt water for several days. Makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## Safari III

I was in the grocery store a few weeks ago and I saw a guy holding a big plasic container of Zataran's craib boil, the powder type. I asked him if what he was getting ready to boil up. I was suprised to hear him say a wild hog. He said they boiled them first in the crab boil then smoked them over night. Said they were delicious. Anyone ever done this?


----------



## jaster

chaps said:


> Great. Could of used you yesterday lol. Pm me when you want some for your freezer and I'll set trap. Btw talked to Jane. A little on high side. We are going to talk to her tomorrow about it.


Will let ya know. And yea can be high, but they do have some nice stuff, pretty good quality as well. I just have no design skill or could get you some other pricing!!!


----------



## Spoolin Up

I put one of those hams in the crock pot wen I got home chaps, set the timer for 10 hrs and my wife seasoned it after we pulled it off the bone. She made her Carolina BBQ with some homemade coleslaw on the top between two buns. I thought about you when I ate it, I was gonna bring you some to sample but my boy didn't save any.


----------



## Ruger7mmmag

Key is cleaning that sucker right away and then putting the meat on ice where I drain off, add ice, drain off, add ice and repeat for a few days. By the time this is over, I then cut it up like anything else and then use a vacuum sealer. Can't really go wrong that way. Sometimes we'll go straight from the draining process to the grinder. The key to any hog meat I've found is really BEFORE YOU KILL IT and IMMEDIATELY AFTERWARDS. If they run around for a long time and then it's a while until you get that meat on ice, the result is going to be much different. I've killed BIG hogs and as long as we followed these two rules of thumb, the meat was very mild.


----------

